# j'ai mis le paquet



## wola

salve a tutti,
qualcuno potrebbe aiutarmi con la traduzione in italiano dell'espressione francese:  Pourtant, j'ai mis le paquet, genre définitif.
grazie


----------



## janpol

une expression proche... en français :"j'ai fait le maximum"...


----------



## wola

*merci beaucoup janpol!!*


----------



## Corsicum

Peut être, à confirmer_ *: mettercela tutta =* mettre le paquet_
_*Sinonimi: *faticare || Vedi anche: darsi d'attorno, darsi da fare, farsi il culo, farsi il mazzo, sgamellare, sgobbare_
http://www.homolaicus.com/linguaggi/sinonimi/hypertext/0942.htm


----------



## Necsus

Anche 'darci dentro', direi.


----------



## nic4

"Ce l'ho messa tutta" !

Bonne journee!!


----------

